# Jobseekers Allowance: Cohabitation - Roommate of opposite gender.



## ganpingin (1 Apr 2008)

Hello all. 

I am currently receiving Jobseekers Allowance. 

I live in a two bedroom apartment with a friend. My friend is of opposite gender. 

Initally when I applied for the Allowance, we were simply roommates, and split bills/rent as roomates do. 

Now we have a relationship, more than a friendship. 

However we still live as we always did, 50/50 down the line. We are planning on setting up a business together as we are in complimentary fields of profession.

I want to be completely above board with my SW officer when I see them next (as I always have been), and I need advice as to the cohabitation definition. 

Reading other posts here, it would seem to me that the definition would equally have applied to us in our previous state as it does now, which explains the grief I had when I initially applied.

Now I am not financially linked to this person any more than I would be to a roomate. They are not responsible for me, nor am I for them. I claim allowance, they are a (scholarship aided) student . 

What reprocussions, if any, will there be to my jobseekers allowance if I inform the SW that we are now in a relationship, despite the fact that the term "cohabiting" or the definition "living as husband and wife" really doesn't apply here. (I really can't afford to loose any money, as I am on a shoestring as it is!)

Bearing in mind that this person is now going to go into business with me, we are linked in that sense. 

If I can in some way receive benefits for the start of that process, can anyone advise me if I should change my status to cohabiting, even if the label really doesn't fit? 

Does it matter either way? 

I really never want to be accused of any sort of fraud, and this is a very imprecise area.

Please help!


----------



## Welfarite (1 Apr 2008)

The fact that the couple reside in a common residence is insufficient by itself to determine that they are living together as husband and wife.This is a grey area but the five criteria that Sw will use are:


"Living together" is defined as having co-residency and a household relationship (i.e sharing finances)


Living together as "husband and wife" can be defined as having a stable, a social and/or a sexual relationship.

These are the five areas that SW will investigate. 

The only real difference in money terms is that joint income will be assessed for JA purposes. From your post, it would seem that they have no income (student?)and they are not dependent on you so there would be no repercussions whether your relationship is defined as "single" or "cohabiting" for SW purposes!


----------



## Swallows (2 Apr 2008)

How do Social Welfare investigate whether someone is having a sexual relationship or not?


----------



## Welfarite (2 Apr 2008)

Swallows said:


> How do Social Welfare investigate whether someone is having a sexual relationship or not?


 

They'll ask you.


----------



## Swallows (2 Apr 2008)

Are people going to tell them? I can see half the country fiddling the system at that rate.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Apr 2008)

Look, the issue is for SW to decide if they are cohabitating, not whether one is in a sexual relationship with the other. Proof of sexual relations is not an essential element of cohabitation between a man and a woman. However, if such relations are admitted this is strong evidence of cohabitation. If they aren't it still doesn't prove they are not cohabitating.


----------



## ganpingin (2 Apr 2008)

Thank you very much Welfarite for the precise clarification.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Apr 2008)

jaybird said:


> If sexual relations were the only condition, half the married couples in the country would be deemed to be not cohabiting!


----------

